# jose wejebe dies



## Treehopper (Aug 18, 2007)

"spanish fly" host died friday afternoon in plane crash

http://keysnews.com/node/39047


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

This is very sad news. I've watched that show since I was a kid, and I really enjoyed it. He seemed like a good guy too. Prayers go out to him and his family.

MDH

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Sad news, really enjoyed the show. RIP


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Wow hard to believe. He was very entertaining to watch......

RIP Jose


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

I have watched his show for many years, well done show. He had a number of interesting hobbies, pilot, guitarist. Jose will be missed.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

One of the few fishing shows I liked.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

A good show, a great Man, R.I.P. Jose!


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

I am very sorry to hear that as he appeared to be a very good guy. I remember him when he broke in as a guide in a few Jerry McKinnis "Fishing Hole" episodes. I echo what Ray says in that his was one of the few shows that I still enjoy. God speed, Jose.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

A sad day indeed. Between Jose and Flip Pallet, they are what got me back into fly fishing. So sorry for his friends and family, as well as the rest of the fly fishing world, he will be sadly missed.


D


----------



## bear50 (Mar 10, 2010)

flyrodder46 said:


> A sad day indeed. Between Jose and Flip Pallet, they are what got me back into fly fishing. So sorry for his friends and family, as well as the rest of the fly fishing world, he will be sadly missed.
> 
> 
> D


Wow, this is sad. I just made the comment to my wife yesterday morning while watching the Spanish:sad: Fly that my two favorite fishing guys were doing the Yeti cooler comercial togather.


----------



## basenjib123 (Apr 9, 2012)

Jose was a great guy he did alot of good things especially for the kids, RIP Jose.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

RIP, Jose


----------



## Koby1knoby (Mar 14, 2011)

I liked his show, it was very nice to watch him fish, The other day I was watching his show and thought I would like to go fishing with him someday. I had heard the sad news this morning. Jose will be missed.


----------

